# Will these 2 species of Crayfish interbreed?



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if cambarellus Diminutus (Dwarf blue cajuns) and Cambarellus patzcuarensis (CPO) will interbreed, or if I can put them in the same tank?

The closest thing I could find about it was Interbreeding? - Petshrimp.com Discussion Forum but I'll take someone's experience over google any day.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

They can co-habitate and it is possible for them to hybredtize. Co-habitation is Ok and safe-Breeding not likely.


----------

